# NZ immigration - Qualification Bonus Points



## fantasairam (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,

I am an Indian citizen, working in India. I am very much interested to work and live in New Zealand.
I don't have a job offer yet from New Zealand employers. I am trying for a job offer. In the mean time I am planning to apply for Expression of interest.

Could you please provide some information on the below:

I have Bachelor degree in electrical electronics engineering and currently working in Information Technology with 4.5 years of experience in IT. 

Am I eligible for the below qualification bonus points.
F14. Can I claim points for a qualification in one of the identified future growth areas?

F15. Can I claim points for a qualification in one of the areas of absolute skills shortage?


Thanks in Advance


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

fantasairam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Indian citizen, working in India. I am very much interested to work and live in New Zealand.
> I don't have a job offer yet from New Zealand employers. I am trying for a job offer. In the mean time I am planning to apply for Expression of interest.
> ...


Look here: Essential Skills In Demand Lists - it gives a list of all the Essential Skills in Demand.


----------

